# Thatguy113's endless hole of music videos.



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 4, 2012)

See how long I can keep this going. 

[video=youtube;zQxLiKLoIZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQxLiKLoIZQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;4aeETEoNfOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aeETEoNfOg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;X9uk9IcoQ0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9uk9IcoQ0w[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;zSYDbpOuYUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSYDbpOuYUE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;s9MszVE7aR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9MszVE7aR4[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;mmi60Bd4jSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmi60Bd4jSs[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 4, 2012)

I see yours and raise you another

[video=youtube;LBQ2305fLeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBQ2305fLeA&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;wCDIYvFmgW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCDIYvFmgW8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 4, 2012)

Last one for the night. 

[video=youtube;I7dRx0Cd3kU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7dRx0Cd3kU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;8-r-V0uK4u0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-r-V0uK4u0&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jun 4, 2012)

to be honest though i prefer this cover of bullet with butterfly wings more than the original. 
[video=youtube;hpjRrX54TPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpjRrX54TPg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;2daXghqHgjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2daXghqHgjQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;zfwsxoo_FL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfwsxoo_FL8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;3s3vHFyybxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s3vHFyybxk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;tP1PXRiVoJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP1PXRiVoJw[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;RIBMpHl-1WU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIBMpHl-1WU[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;N1tTN-b5KHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1tTN-b5KHg[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;GbNunyoICfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbNunyoICfE[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;_7Q30leiWhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7Q30leiWhA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;7movKfyTBII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7movKfyTBII&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 5, 2012)

You can dance if you wannoo.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;E1fzJ_AYajA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1fzJ_AYajA&amp;list=PLF3CDB0969C76ABE1&amp;index= 10&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You can dance if you wannoo.




[video=youtube;qchPLaiKocI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qchPLaiKocI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;nU-XLNs4TCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU-XLNs4TCY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;V9AbeALNVkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9AbeALNVkk[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;s8MNLUpJDZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8MNLUpJDZk[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;mE-VP83nBno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE-VP83nBno[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Who Loves You - The Four Tops



That made me think of this

[video=youtube;Ehg2EaYhoJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ehg2EaYhoJs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;RtIGCGu9L90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtIGCGu9L90[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;bDbpzjbXUZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDbpzjbXUZI[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 5, 2012)

You're so fat they have to jack you up to take off your shoes.

[video=youtube;xhZRqPPTNjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhZRqPPTNjE[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;X8Ow1nlafOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8Ow1nlafOg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;aDaOgu2CQtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDaOgu2CQtI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;YR5ApYxkU-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5ApYxkU-U[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;WKBqyGkNkec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKBqyGkNkec[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;FFOzayDpWoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFOzayDpWoI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;727PZGg2z8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=727PZGg2z8c&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;LrrGKR8Xii4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrrGKR8Xii4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;VHNSmlZ9Rwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHNSmlZ9Rwo[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;acN_99gfuAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acN_99gfuAM[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;0C3zgYW_FAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C3zgYW_FAM[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;kemivUKb4f4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kemivUKb4f4&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;PeXjBWN8LO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeXjBWN8LO8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;hYm4C1js_l0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYm4C1js_l0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;tH2w6Oxx0kQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;cVikZ8Oe_XA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVikZ8Oe_XA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wasnt even aware there was a video for this..... Its some what amusing trying to understand how they though this video sounded like a good concept, Rod Stewart dancing on top of a car and all with random break dancers lol. 

[video=youtube;zQ41hqlV0Kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ41hqlV0Kk&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]



Time is no longer on his side.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 6, 2012)

I feel like this is now mandatory.
[video=youtube;Hphwfq1wLJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hphwfq1wLJs&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

Internet Connection $100
Laptop $700
Watching a Rod Stewart video $Your Dignity
Realizing this is just as bad content wise as whats on the radio today $Priceless.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;dFtLONl4cNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFtLONl4cNc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;C2cMG33mWVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2cMG33mWVY[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;G60qyqCzGvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G60qyqCzGvM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;VeCpfWNKh9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeCpfWNKh9s&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;uFETyg-nd7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFETyg-nd7M[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;o7aShcmEksw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7aShcmEksw[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;cj9_yW8tZxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj9_yW8tZxs[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;d-diB65scQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;uq-gYOrU8bA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq-gYOrU8bA[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;8TdaXhpjHws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TdaXhpjHws[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;jW3PFC86UNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW3PFC86UNI[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;a7pqj8Be8kU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7pqj8Be8kU[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;6DVf9QceC9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DVf9QceC9g[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;5A4xBp2rizQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A4xBp2rizQ[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;aENX1Sf3fgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aENX1Sf3fgQ[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;sL4FHZUvv3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL4FHZUvv3Y[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;OET8SVAGELA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OET8SVAGELA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 10, 2012)

Why not right? ... I cant believe this was almost 15 years ago..............


[video=youtube;Oai1V7kaFBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oai1V7kaFBk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;-NMph943tsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NMph943tsw[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 10, 2012)

Swing batta batta, swing batta batta, swing! batta up! 


[video=youtube;HNGaa5Opfmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=HNGaa5Opfmc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;WL2txMU50CI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL2txMU50CI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;E5a93wABHNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5a93wABHNM&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;wbg687LoUV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbg687LoUV8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;aYDfwUJzYQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;z5rRZdiu1UE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;CZRH68Ib1Ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZRH68Ib1Ko[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;C99iG4HoO1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C99iG4HoO1c[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;YkwQbuAGLj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkwQbuAGLj4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;4an3rpucSos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4an3rpucSos[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;NtILxBszyf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtILxBszyf8[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;EcKhscio25M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcKhscio25M[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;draiscAGt-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=draiscAGt-k[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;mzJj5-lubeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzJj5-lubeM[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;ixfchZ1s47Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixfchZ1s47Q[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;bBlbPw7WAqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBlbPw7WAqM[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;eXrz6rJdMtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXrz6rJdMtE[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;ErvgV4P6Fzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErvgV4P6Fzc[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;AKC7Oz6ZrRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKC7Oz6ZrRU[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;7kfhd8-swEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kfhd8-swEY[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;cbhkuu4e0iw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbhkuu4e0iw[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 12, 2012)

You dont love me, you love my doggy style 


[video=youtube;-hIjgofcuWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hIjgofcuWU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;-oZZ9lKg3gQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oZZ9lKg3gQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;vqRFzhWik2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqRFzhWik2c&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;vk6OGi_mymI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk6OGi_mymI&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 12, 2012)

Trick loves the kids. 

[video=youtube;ILCNAln_7Z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILCNAln_7Z4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;FklUAoZ6KxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FklUAoZ6KxY&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;vCLOzLsza3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCLOzLsza3c[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;xLvlGVNInw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLvlGVNInw4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 13, 2012)

I cant believe I got this far without this one....

[video=youtube;9aofoBrFNdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aofoBrFNdg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;MKGQ5cIw_ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKGQ5cIw_ew&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;O4o8TeqKhgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4o8TeqKhgY[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;u6VTj7LhCtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6VTj7LhCtE[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;fR3bZcPFzcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR3bZcPFzcM[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;UiPbeIXZpD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiPbeIXZpD4[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;QhcO3rEGuOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhcO3rEGuOU[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;rfT0--e2A_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfT0--e2A_U[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;-XFQYxB4kLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XFQYxB4kLA[/video]

I like juice. Finish your juice, filtered vitamin substance.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;vQCmBX6-iwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQCmBX6-iwY[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;SFkHylBiPyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFkHylBiPyQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 14, 2012)

So if its not obvious I am not a huge fan of a few of these songs but the ones like that I post solely for the video.... then there is this one lol. The video is just rediculous and its Rammstein so its just a bunch of noise except for the hook lol. I watch it then think to myself about WWII and realize hes just pissed with the roll America took in rebuilding Europe and the residual influence American culture would have on the other side of the Atlantic.... anyways everyone likes satire. 

[video=youtube;xFVdvXGIT34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFVdvXGIT34[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;Y0Y_XRiJsCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0Y_XRiJsCI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;mPaSDpJhqY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPaSDpJhqY0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q0DqPSF2fyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0DqPSF2fyo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;D_P-v1BVQn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_P-v1BVQn8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;sNvuiuaD7xk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNvuiuaD7xk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;7FmPskTljo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FmPskTljo0[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;CsihHoyqwWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsihHoyqwWY[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;NIGMUAMevH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIGMUAMevH0[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;ymuWb8xtCsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymuWb8xtCsc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;sRWnPMQFFNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRWnPMQFFNw&amp;feature=results_video&amp;playnext =1&amp;list=PLC36EFDF9376E604F[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;6SmQ0awd7-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SmQ0awd7-U&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Budologist420 (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;DeYHYJst-tE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeYHYJst-tE[/video]


----------



## Budologist420 (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;k-2kk6s1axk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-2kk6s1axk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;8SbUC-UaAxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;jrwjiO1MCVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrwjiO1MCVs[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;I7rCNiiNPxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7rCNiiNPxA[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;swQi4CAzmrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swQi4CAzmrA[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;jy6ennSQGbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy6ennSQGbs[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;N6blgjF6UkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6blgjF6UkU[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;KutXyPEEbQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KutXyPEEbQs[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;AwJ2vF8Hlf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwJ2vF8Hlf4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 20, 2012)

oh yea, well take that. lol

[video=youtube;P4SDhrTPOiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4SDhrTPOiI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;kw02oX3_uC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw02oX3_uC8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;Lug4l6AT09Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lug4l6AT09Y[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

Hell yea Del la Soul. Mirror mirror on the wall, shovel chestnuts in my path... 
They always had weird lyrics.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;NLV52qmsqfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLV52qmsqfE[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;HvL6NyzdT5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvL6NyzdT5o[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;WILyWmT2A-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WILyWmT2A-Q[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;HnbRB1RLvQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnbRB1RLvQk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;F69dt5clGPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F69dt5clGPo[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;RijB8wnJCN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RijB8wnJCN0[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;gvarxGzIU3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvarxGzIU3M[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;crbFmpezO4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crbFmpezO4A[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 20, 2012)

I remember seeing that like early Saturday mornings growing up.. what a ridiculous video. We should of just left him alone... I guess. 


It reminds me of this. 

[video=youtube;c0bHUtpXI3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0bHUtpXI3o[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> [video=youtube;RijB8wnJCN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RijB8wnJCN0[/video]


Fat boy on a diet, dont try it.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;f0AQKWM1uuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0AQKWM1uuU[/video]


btw 100% sure its the same song as billie jean.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 20, 2012)

This is pure 80's gold and should be watched at least once by everyone. or at least his rant at the end towards her. Its along the lines of Eddie Murphie's "party all the time"

Just a squirrel trying to get a nut. 

[video=youtube;9dZW1C3neao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dZW1C3neao[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;Zi_XLOBDo_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi_XLOBDo_Y[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

Same song, but Euro-peen queen. haha

[video=youtube;cB-YhSJYePo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB-YhSJYePo[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;TnHm4ro_l8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnHm4ro_l8s[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;bohVV_KlSHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bohVV_KlSHw[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;ila-hAUXR5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ila-hAUXR5U&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;elVF7oG0pQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elVF7oG0pQs&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

ThatGuy113 said:


> I remember seeing that like early Saturday mornings growing up.. what a ridiculous video. We should of just left him alone... I guess.
> 
> 
> It reminds me of this.
> ...


Yup, all he did was fap in a place you're supposed to fap. Did you know Laurence Fishburne was Cowboy Curtis?


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Yup, all he did was fap in a place you're supposed to fap. Did you know Laurence Fishburne was Cowboy Curtis?




Phil Hartman was on the show too. 

[video=youtube;BodXwAYeTfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BodXwAYeTfM[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;X19iZ4CyJf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=X19iZ4CyJf0[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;GND7sPNwWko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GND7sPNwWko[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;gKw5mBh4rYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKw5mBh4rYs[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;yRYFKcMa_Ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRYFKcMa_Ek[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 21, 2012)

The 80s were ridiculous. 


[video=youtube;vWz9VN40nCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWz9VN40nCA&amp;feature=related[/video]


Im kind of mad no ones ever apologized for this one.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;u31FO_4d9TY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u31FO_4d9TY[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;VezpCq-EIss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VezpCq-EIss&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;FCG2BquGHFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCG2BquGHFU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;4DKAndrH9RY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DKAndrH9RY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;YAynuAp-GGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAynuAp-GGk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;a9vP0S_ja3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9vP0S_ja3g[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;9bhR0eG7XHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bhR0eG7XHs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;1BeTqapowAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BeTqapowAU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;MZH3zvYrlY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZH3zvYrlY0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;kl6jwab3HWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl6jwab3HWk[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;PdpAop7gp0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdpAop7gp0w[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;cj9_yW8tZxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj9_yW8tZxs[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;LIEy4ydO17E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIEy4ydO17E[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;sgOWTM5R2DA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgOWTM5R2DA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;OG3PnQ3tgzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG3PnQ3tgzY&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;17lkdqoLt44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17lkdqoLt44&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;LuyS9M8T03A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuyS9M8T03A&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;1lWJXDG2i0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lWJXDG2i0A&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;h0JvF9vpqx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=h0JvF9vpqx8&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;h6qiV2nS6Js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6qiV2nS6Js[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;90c9pEtZquw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90c9pEtZquw[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;KvkKX035484]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvkKX035484[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;t1efKrB0eFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1efKrB0eFs[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 25, 2012)

One of my all time favorites... 

[video=youtube;SK_WfF6hf2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK_WfF6hf2E[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;qm7Xt2Qsjcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qm7Xt2Qsjcg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;ojC0mg2hJCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojC0mg2hJCc&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;y9lNbNGbo24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9lNbNGbo24&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;74MTIBbn4uI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74MTIBbn4uI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZEBGCOCxLgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEBGCOCxLgA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;UIVe-rZBcm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2012)

ThatGuy113 said:


> [video=youtube;UIVe-rZBcm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4[/video]


perfect for a never ending music thread


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;2pnSSHwmu8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pnSSHwmu8I[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;f9lkxq7tGuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9lkxq7tGuY[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;rw01trwmul0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw01trwmul0[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;EN1nMpmC0n4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN1nMpmC0n4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;o5bGUsT0OV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5bGUsT0OV8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;luDgb5vVHuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luDgb5vVHuA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;X5KmB8Laemg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5KmB8Laemg[/video]



One of the most stand out music videos Ive seen. lol. They always have amazing videos.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;__PU5CVSegg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__PU5CVSegg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;ma9I9VBKPiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma9I9VBKPiw&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;a4hFwJm41h4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4hFwJm41h4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;SYs2HHYqmxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYs2HHYqmxw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;BBBdt3NWHHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBBdt3NWHHM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;DmcZFSqrmUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmcZFSqrmUg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;_i-gcWdBUb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i-gcWdBUb8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;Wt5EHAqhR1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt5EHAqhR1c[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;ousaiByU1ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ousaiByU1ko[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;zUtnwcv-quE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUtnwcv-quE[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;kMOeTLLeaDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMOeTLLeaDU&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;uLifSFBs_Lk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLifSFBs_Lk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;CeMeDihwyrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeMeDihwyrg&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;Sb5aq5HcS1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb5aq5HcS1A&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;NO2cHJmDkBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO2cHJmDkBg[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;84LUpG6ieis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84LUpG6ieis[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;FdizL4on-Rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdizL4on-Rc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;6VpZk9dGXGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VpZk9dGXGA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;b6speA_XhP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6speA_XhP4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;gz-2lqFHKO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz-2lqFHKO8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;pYd2AANEbaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYd2AANEbaE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;XLJxKKqfhy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLJxKKqfhy8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;uvb-1wjAtk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvb-1wjAtk4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

There all worth watching. 

Version 1

[video=youtube;b8AyHupByuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8AyHupByuU[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

Version 2

[video=youtube;MYF7H_fpc-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYF7H_fpc-g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

Version 3

[video=youtube;_AXbK-i45TU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AXbK-i45TU[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

Whens the last time you heard a funky diabetic? 

[video=youtube;j80w4d9U2Fs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j80w4d9U2Fs[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;x_Vi7tpdB80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_Vi7tpdB80&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;8npUnOX2ns8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8npUnOX2ns8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;fle-zebSXNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fle-zebSXNc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

kid cudi was on his grind when he did drugs but his second album sucked dick.....however he says his third album he will be on dmt for it


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;6zgb9TSfcNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zgb9TSfcNo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> kid cudi was on his grind when he did drugs but his second album sucked dick.....however he says his third album he will be on dmt for it




Man on the moon II is the best album of his in my opinion. Its perfect for that life is terrible but everything is ok kind of cd. Maybe its just me..... but I do agree with the statement that he sucks now that he stopped smoking. Its weird.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

ThatGuy113 said:


> Man on the moon II is the best album of his in my opinion. Its perfect for that life is terrible but everything is ok kind of cd. Maybe its just me..... but I do agree with the statement that he sucks now that he stopped smoking. Its weird.


i think he didn't really do it for me after his first album but i can't believe he is acting and taking so long for another shitty album to come out


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

Different strokes.... I mean I can justify 808s and Heartbreaks if the right mood strikes me. So it might just be me. Like that's a full listen don't skip any songs.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;tVaItrM1C9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVaItrM1C9Q&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

I just realized I literally only listen to non new artists. Thats bad. Oh and most of the people I listen to on a daily basis are dead. Like 90% of the music.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;ls2wBGvetvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls2wBGvetvA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

MC Breed from Flint, Mi 

[video=youtube;0W0yTwmjDXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W0yTwmjDXY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cameo by Ice T and Coolio, and a few more if you can pick them out. 

[video=youtube;YD4W9PJKzi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD4W9PJKzi0&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

kinda heavy on the Tupac but I refuse to apologize because I've been kind of heavy on the indica tonight. 

[video=youtube;MNQfjcnHM_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNQfjcnHM_g&amp;feature=related[/video]


Shock g's verse is still one of the best in my opinion.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;9vQaVIoEjOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vQaVIoEjOM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;Nj31LWPjFoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj31LWPjFoc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;C3sJ4DELdpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwrel&amp;v=C3sJ4DELdpc&amp;NR=1[/video]


Close enough.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;DHyqs0PoBgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHyqs0PoBgE[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;5YEQAWa67sI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=5YEQAWa67sI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;awMIbA34MT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awMIbA34MT8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;EVm7Smq-T0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVm7Smq-T0c[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;UB5hZUvNiVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB5hZUvNiVk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;bwEgYyvlW5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwEgYyvlW5U[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;QYwyaCd8MyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYwyaCd8MyI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;xkU9oVGr1KE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkU9oVGr1KE[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;6rgStv12dwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rgStv12dwA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;0XBGEft83zE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XBGEft83zE[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;Urdlvw0SSEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urdlvw0SSEc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;P8CXUzepL6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8CXUzepL6k[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;9Ww-TQUeA3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ww-TQUeA3E&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;jhEBErxoNMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhEBErxoNMk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;qld7WvHa5kc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qld7WvHa5kc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;GsyJVv-9ygM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsyJVv-9ygM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;9iCd6UHR-3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iCd6UHR-3I&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;MKGQ5cIw_ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKGQ5cIw_ew&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;U61JP4KkFKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U61JP4KkFKc&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;pSdio37Qarc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSdio37Qarc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;oidj7WDTzPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oidj7WDTzPg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;4IUjtHf76wM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IUjtHf76wM[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;LDj8kkVwisY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDj8kkVwisY[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;qKdS2WHUsIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKdS2WHUsIE[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;Si186d57Ra4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Si186d57Ra4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;w5srnNrICJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5srnNrICJo[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;QWfbGGZE07M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;DKJsSPATDLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKJsSPATDLY[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;Og1QRtcWdEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og1QRtcWdEY[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;vLuEigE95cM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLuEigE95cM[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;B56QbGq29fY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B56QbGq29fY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 17, 2012)

This.

Pussy Control.



[video=youtube;yineY-lYK-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yineY-lYK-U[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;dHTjR0uvF0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHTjR0uvF0E[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;imhEIcv7tI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imhEIcv7tI4[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;P0FKzPfsxA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0FKzPfsxA4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;fJuapp9SORA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuapp9SORA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;pERrVMbsCfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pERrVMbsCfg[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;o7aShcmEksw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7aShcmEksw[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;k8jO3KcMlWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8jO3KcMlWE[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;dZPQdZLyHYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZPQdZLyHYE[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;C4D1HSL7P98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4D1HSL7P98[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;jW3PFC86UNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW3PFC86UNI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;B-DpRcxK_N8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-DpRcxK_N8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;d7rj_TZphZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7rj_TZphZI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;A2xeQJi9lk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2xeQJi9lk8[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;r0qBaBb1Y-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0qBaBb1Y-U[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;BzIbyDbmsyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzIbyDbmsyg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought I posted this a while back but my master list of videos isnt showing it. 


[video=youtube;zU9lv_WqK6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU9lv_WqK6k[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 17, 2012)

Ghostbusters 2
[video=youtube;ducEUo6aTtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ducEUo6aTtA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 17, 2012)

I dont even know whats going on right now.

[video=youtube;yO7MWuJ7zLA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO7MWuJ7zLA&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]



I dare you to sit through it all.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 17, 2012)

oh my....................


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q5lByFc7HiM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5lByFc7HiM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;QjsPG0Kspxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjsPG0Kspxo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;PCRgl9n9SJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCRgl9n9SJQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;kl6jwab3HWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl6jwab3HWk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;yu19-qvD9L4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yu19-qvD9L4[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;OG3PnQ3tgzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG3PnQ3tgzY[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;I1sNImbI2Zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1sNImbI2Zw[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;iO_8n5y5edk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO_8n5y5edk[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;ENZ3XbxCRZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENZ3XbxCRZs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;qUaesUh-M3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUaesUh-M3Q[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;K43BZ0FSOAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K43BZ0FSOAY[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;fd4fzjudZSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd4fzjudZSo[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;HqwvNmG651Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqwvNmG651Q[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 23, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> [video=youtube;qUaesUh-M3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUaesUh-M3Q[/video]



Why does this exist?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 23, 2012)

I asked myself the same question and couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;-WQNMWBSGUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WQNMWBSGUQ[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;QYHxGBH6o4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYHxGBH6o4M[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 1, 2012)

Even now, I would still impregnate Susanna Hoffs. Hell, I wanted to bang her when I was 6.

[video=youtube;a5N7RNQUKts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5N7RNQUKts[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;N9fdYZMOZ50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9fdYZMOZ50[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;4B_UYYPb-Gk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B_UYYPb-Gk[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;Nx64_N4AA04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx64_N4AA04[/video]


----------



## kirob1415 (Aug 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;J7BrdzCKwgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7BrdzCKwgs&amp;feature=results_video&amp;playnext =1&amp;list=PL7C327D29D951394A[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;mX18yNwqnMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX18yNwqnMg[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;J3nPLoODtGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3nPLoODtGU[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;BaeNelsAOGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaeNelsAOGo[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;elNeQjTTnVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elNeQjTTnVo[/video]


----------



## kirob1415 (Aug 1, 2012)

\m/{>.<}\m/


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Aug 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;zxtn6-XQupM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxtn6-XQupM[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;-0bOH8ABpco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0bOH8ABpco[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;KLVq0IAzh1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLVq0IAzh1A[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Aug 17, 2012)

Not proud of this one. 

[video=youtube;JTMVOzPPtiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTMVOzPPtiw[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 17, 2012)

Like a chump hey.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;uCyuEQKNyvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCyuEQKNyvA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;Funjc1f5448]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Funjc1f5448&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;r9IekssrYAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9IekssrYAY[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;leohcvmf8kM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leohcvmf8kM[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;7YvAYIJSSZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YvAYIJSSZY[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;8PZoD8fG2fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PZoD8fG2fk[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;yG07WSu7Q9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG07WSu7Q9w[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;7G14u64D-Sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G14u64D-Sc[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q_WHGV5bejk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_WHGV5bejk[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;XFqFLQ8sPfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFqFLQ8sPfY[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;SF0U77bm9mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF0U77bm9mc[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;nM__lPTWThU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM__lPTWThU[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZnJVcuUDnW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnJVcuUDnW4[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;xweiQukBM_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xweiQukBM_k[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;M2BW9IKyc0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2BW9IKyc0A[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;bnVXIUyshng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnVXIUyshng[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;t0qTOkUPlGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0qTOkUPlGk[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;QyGU4nzhirI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyGU4nzhirI[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;WCPpOba2O4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCPpOba2O4g[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;84LUpG6ieis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84LUpG6ieis[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;9yfu9egNOdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yfu9egNOdA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Aug 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;Xbw_BxDwdjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbw_BxDwdjk&amp;list=UU20vb-R_px4CguHzzBPhoyQ&amp;index=8&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Aug 21, 2012)

repost....


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Aug 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;Y1PVmANeyAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1PVmANeyAg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Aug 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;PHcGABQF7DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHcGABQF7DE[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;Hs7Ozc6vE3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs7Ozc6vE3s[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Sep 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;RIcmIhOesaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIcmIhOesaI[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;rPJz3syNbtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPJz3syNbtE[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;rXr6NDRBcAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXr6NDRBcAQ[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;1ad7EqJ3uMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ad7EqJ3uMk[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;te1CVVlaJzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te1CVVlaJzA[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;wvUQcnfwUUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvUQcnfwUUM[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;XeJLZi0uyJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeJLZi0uyJw[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;PQ7wuTDSTNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ7wuTDSTNM[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;39YUXIKrOFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39YUXIKrOFk[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;TbMKTZbUxzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbMKTZbUxzI[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZDPIK7Fz_g4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDPIK7Fz_g4[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;bo9riZYUpTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo9riZYUpTw[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;Yh9cNYlmXEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh9cNYlmXEY[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Sep 12, 2012)

Everybody likes oompa loompas 


[video=youtube;cf7MuZAUndA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf7MuZAUndA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Sep 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;zK-e8u6VxG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK-e8u6VxG8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;Rkgozdtsh_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;-4k4NgpSnjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4k4NgpSnjo[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;s7eTOnNBwYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7eTOnNBwYU[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;OMD8hBsA-RI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMD8hBsA-RI[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;6lFxGBB4UGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lFxGBB4UGU[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;uvk23jmrIPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvk23jmrIPE[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;NdIYVWA0dr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdIYVWA0dr0[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;ydIzJS3MiB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydIzJS3MiB4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Sep 19, 2012)

[video=dailymotion;x7ikv]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7ikv_the-zombies-time-of-the-season_music[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Sep 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;ogxTQXAgY3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogxTQXAgY3Q&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;KGS7I8_UXhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGS7I8_UXhM[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;KC5InWPjtL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC5InWPjtL8[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;J9gKyRmic20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9gKyRmic20&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q0IrjFamL2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0IrjFamL2c[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;8y3_kH9nYcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y3_kH9nYcA[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;PeXjBWN8LO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeXjBWN8LO8[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;h3Yrhv33Zb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3Yrhv33Zb8[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;jqQwzgixHAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqQwzgixHAM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;cVikZ8Oe_XA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVikZ8Oe_XA[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;MUL_VgxxYus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL_VgxxYus[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;9DM580ippHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DM580ippHg&amp;noredirect=1[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;6ImD4l1l0bA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ImD4l1l0bA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;kl6jwab3HWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl6jwab3HWk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;S5ATUCocIyc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5ATUCocIyc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;dapv523rNNQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dapv523rNNQ[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;psaHLi7-DIs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psaHLi7-DIs&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;tHnA94-hTC8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHnA94-hTC8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;h4d7UwaNrIQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4d7UwaNrIQ[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;-Rhf5n27BGc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Rhf5n27BGc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;P2yJJGA5Fys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2yJJGA5Fys&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 2, 2012)

I miss the care free early 2000's. Back when Carson Daily was on MTV. So long ago... 

[video=youtube;Oai1V7kaFBk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oai1V7kaFBk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;Bxau9B3jOHM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxau9B3jOHM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;P8CXUzepL6k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8CXUzepL6k&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;3Yd4GG3bed0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yd4GG3bed0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;hrMrqBcv6Mk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrMrqBcv6Mk[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;KV2ssT8lzj8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV2ssT8lzj8[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;ms61I54CeQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms61I54CeQA[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

The Man Who Sold the World [un-plugged] .....VEVO

[video=youtube;fregObNcHC8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 14, 2012)

Living Legends - She wants me

[video=youtube;KKT0e99SFaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKT0e99SFaQ[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZEBGCOCxLgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEBGCOCxLgA&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;s1tAYmMjLdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=s1tAYmMjLdY#![/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 14, 2012)

Morrissey - Ganglord

[video=youtube;8Gowz4V1c-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gowz4V1c-0[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;uCyuEQKNyvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCyuEQKNyvA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;YlUKcNNmywk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlUKcNNmywk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;-Rhf5n27BGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Rhf5n27BGc[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;DFY-qYbnSdk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=DFY-qYbnSdk[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;2-FvlQF8B84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-FvlQF8B84[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;v8W9uvhdFZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8W9uvhdFZY[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;qe1ScoePqVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe1ScoePqVA[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;mfvCGz9F52I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfvCGz9F52I[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;rBh9hxicYFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBh9hxicYFA[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 30, 2012)

The spanish guitar outro on this shit is awesome.

[video=youtube;nLAWPrCUQQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLAWPrCUQQ0[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;AQXVHITd1N4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQXVHITd1N4[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;ic87SfqQAAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic87SfqQAAM[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;slldMEPvUqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slldMEPvUqA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


> The Whispers - And the beat goes on


[video=youtube;SAeqvCYWX8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAeqvCYWX8U[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


> Kool Moe Dee - Wild Wild West





[video=youtube;EVm7Smq-T0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVm7Smq-T0c[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;jNJFtqgyJHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNJFtqgyJHg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

Back in my day lol

WILLENIUM
[video=youtube;f3-TJyfG1ZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3-TJyfG1ZI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

Fuck it lets just play the Will Smith sampled who game. 



[video=youtube;bJ9r8LMU9bQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ9r8LMU9bQ[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;Kr0tTbTbmVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr0tTbTbmVA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;gr9j-bcsMT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr9j-bcsMT0[/video]








GREAT TUNE^^^^^^^^ Original is better but this is the closest thing I could find to a music video.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

NANANANANANANA NANANANA NANANANANA NNANNANA GETTING JIGGY WITH IT !! UH! (Hip thrust) 


[video=youtube;7LUie81E82k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LUie81E82k[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;BIduOvEoVeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIduOvEoVeQ[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=dailymotion;x14rtn]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x14rtn_bill-withers-just-the-two-of-us_music[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

I miss having my job on the radio I actually got to use this music knowledge for work. 


[video=youtube;_WamkRSDeD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WamkRSDeD8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;W2XhhuM9GZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2XhhuM9GZo[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;KSRF3slguhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRF3slguhI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

Im going to do samples for a few pages.... 


[video=youtube;qPEvB_NEvSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPEvB_NEvSs[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

^^^^^^


[video=youtube;1plPyJdXKIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1plPyJdXKIY[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

No idea what the actual video is. But technically this is music and video.....

[video=youtube;m6y4PLk8yL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6y4PLk8yL4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

^^^^^^

[video=youtube;9aofoBrFNdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aofoBrFNdg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

^^^^^^

[video=youtube;q4BTLoHSGMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4BTLoHSGMk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;HIRGNzVIz6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIRGNzVIz6Y[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 1, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^


[video=youtube;bwEgYyvlW5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwEgYyvlW5U[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;SE7-tWEEejU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE7-tWEEejU[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 4, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> L'Trimm - Cars that go boom


Missed that one^^^^

[video=youtube;393WJHtNIbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=393WJHtNIbg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;tVaItrM1C9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVaItrM1C9Q[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;IYKy9BZXih8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYKy9BZXih8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;VHNSmlZ9Rwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=VHNSmlZ9Rwo&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;f9lkxq7tGuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9lkxq7tGuY[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;aU3Rk-Z9boM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU3Rk-Z9boM[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;dR9GRK9vrlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9GRK9vrlU[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;HSj1S05NVvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSj1S05NVvY[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;EtylWyHHBxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtylWyHHBxs[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;pXxwxEb3akc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXxwxEb3akc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;ICaTsTkBPV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICaTsTkBPV8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;o8T095mFdW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8T095mFdW8[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;LjDib4T4qIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjDib4T4qIY[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;LG-X1iOQBXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LG-X1iOQBXE[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 6, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


> Like A Virgin By Bev



Good god. Rough-a-sore-rous Rex with a soda on the side ^^^^ Im on expert mode, made it through the whole video. 

[video=youtube;sFav9P54JUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFav9P54JUA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 6, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


> [video=youtube;LG-X1iOQBXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LG-X1iOQBXE[/video]



This is why we have the internet.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;fe4EK4HSPkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe4EK4HSPkI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;He82NBjJqf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He82NBjJqf8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 6, 2012)

This Macarena lady sounds pretty fast and loose. I never paid attention that close to the lyrics before.

[video=youtube;XiBYM6g8Tck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiBYM6g8Tck[/video]


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMMbSqmsvjw&feature=share&list=PL0FD7A08741DB17B0
Some music abstract like myself!


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KaI_hXeQx8&feature=share&list=FLHCXAcePG74nRExFBgDMaIQ


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 8, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMMbSqmsvjw&feature=share&list=PL0FD7A08741DB17B0
> Some music abstract like myself!



When your writing a message you can click the picture of film up above next to the text cartoon bubble thing and then put the link in there and the video will show up on the page.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;mreaWY7NSjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mreaWY7NSjY[/video]


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 8, 2012)

http://youtu.be/4bITU0j_6AA


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 8, 2012)

http://youtu.be/czZG7Ui6c9A


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;JZshZp-cxKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZshZp-cxKg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;8kyWDhB_QeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kyWDhB_QeI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;kl6jwab3HWk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl6jwab3HWk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;8WEtxJ4-sh4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WEtxJ4-sh4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;XBe2ujBwPk4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBe2ujBwPk4[/video]


----------



## justanotherbozo (Dec 13, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> http://youtu.be/4bITU0j_6AA


[video=youtube_share;4bITU0j_6AA]http://youtu.be/4bITU0j_6AA[/video]

kinda like this man.

bozo


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;KADNrR4YepI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=KADNrR4YepI&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## justanotherbozo (Dec 13, 2012)

...and here's a little something from back in the day when i was young i'm not a kid anymore.

bozo

[video=youtube;k0zy0lqpOyc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0zy0lqpOyc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;1plPyJdXKIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1plPyJdXKIY[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ill break the rules for this one since this isnt a music video but its for educational purposes. 

[video=youtube;af_GmCqYPjI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af_GmCqYPjI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;HjNTu8jdukA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjNTu8jdukA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;z5rRZdiu1UE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;PQHPYelqr0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQHPYelqr0E&amp;NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;PDKGDPSq03A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDKGDPSq03A&amp;noredirect=1[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;-qnSz6Lh5pY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qnSz6Lh5pY[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;JEQaJj1qaAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEQaJj1qaAU[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;uFETyg-nd7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFETyg-nd7M[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;RIcmIhOesaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIcmIhOesaI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;I1wg1DNHbNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;v=I1wg1DNHbNU&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;ofkzvM7Skxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofkzvM7Skxg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;dsRuurcTTSk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsRuurcTTSk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;n6U-TGahwvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6U-TGahwvs[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;SUFSB2plwzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUFSB2plwzM[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;CO8vBVUaKvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO8vBVUaKvk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Dec 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;2aljlKYesT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aljlKYesT4[/video]


----------



## jaindar343 (Jan 3, 2013)

The endless of hole music is videos is a very well videos. this videos is a very interesting and looking so talented. so i liked this videos.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 3, 2013)

Seems Legit^^^

[video=youtube;u31FO_4d9TY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u31FO_4d9TY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

A brief non-musical interlude:



ThatGuy113 said:


> No idea what the actual video is. But technically this is music and video.....
> 
> You Got What I Need - Freddie Scott


The Hunting Party - 1971

[video=youtube;Ush0IBPOLfA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ush0IBPOLfA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=vimeo;23662237]http://vimeo.com/23662237[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;mMXYECUvpRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMXYECUvpRk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;taNERlNWW4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taNERlNWW4A[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 18, 2013)

TAKE OFF THAT SILLY ASS HAT.


words to live by 

[video=youtube;j9yBPcn8IqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9yBPcn8IqU[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;lOfZLb33uCg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOfZLb33uCg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;tZkouut-9RQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZkouut-9RQ[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;GCNq1ALYegg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCNq1ALYegg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ufKxCclo7-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufKxCclo7-c[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;1tWmyPMf3wU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tWmyPMf3wU[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 20, 2013)

it gon get funky....yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

[video=youtube;9lDCYjb8RHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lDCYjb8RHk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;4A5OHPLyW3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=RD02yk44WwrYBao&amp;NR=1&amp;v=4A5OHPLyW3s&amp;feat ure=endscreen[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;aowSGxim_O8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aowSGxim_O8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;eqfiHfDmOnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqfiHfDmOnw[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZFd1oqdYuDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFd1oqdYuDw[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;viJ5W-E3EJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viJ5W-E3EJc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;gb-B3lsgEfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb-B3lsgEfA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;9speafWQ3eI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9speafWQ3eI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 7, 2014)

How the Fuck can I be white? I DONT EVEN EXIST


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2014)

Figured out how-to mainline chocolate,

larry king showed me on tom green.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 21, 2014)




----------

